# Civil Service Updates



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone noticed their lists moving up due to others being hired or having received cards? I know two towns I selected have sent out cards about a month ago, but the individuals are still on the list.....how long does this usually take?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I believe they will stay there until they are appointed.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

If that is the case, it can be awhile with all the steps being followed before the appointments are made.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I am still on the list for the city that I already work for. I've just been too lazy to write a letter to HRD to change my preferences.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey Congrats Pearl,

I thought you were still with the Sheriff's Department.....I know like myself and others, you have been waiting to get on.....best of luck!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Shawn,

I still work for the Sheriff's Department full-time. I got appointed as a Reserve in my home town a few months ago. I'm just finishing up my firearms training (I'm Mass Sheriff's Association qualified, not MCJTC, so I had to redo firearms), and I should be out sucking up yet more details soon.


----------

